# Rooted HTC Droid Incredible...



## Matthewbe (Jun 25, 2011)

My phone asks to update, So I try and do the update, and it says it's going to reboot, never does.

Do I need to update my root or something?

How do I figure out what root I have?

I've forgotten.

Thanks!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes the rooting will be changing the upgrade.

I have never rooted a device, but I would say you would have to get the latest root.


----------

